# مجئ الرب الأخير



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

*مجيء الرب الأخير

فى رسالة بولس الأولى إلى تسالونيكى​*

*بعدما حدثهم عن الثبوت في الحياة الفاضلة في الرب، وجه أنظارهم إلى القيامة من الأموات ومجيء الرب الأخير ليبعث فيهم روح الرجاء في جهادهم الروحي ولتثبيتهم إلى النهاية أثناء الضيق. وقد أوضح الرسول النقاط التالية:

أولاً: صار الموت خلال إيماننا بالسيد المسيح رقادًا،

 إذ يقول: "ثم لا أريد أن تجهلوا أيها الإخوة من جهة الراقدين لكي لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم" [١٣]. وكما يقول الأب افراهات: [الخاطيء وهو حي ميت لله، أما البار فإنه وهو ميت حي لله. مثل هذا الموت يحسب رقادًا، وكما يقول داود: "أنا اضطجعت ونمت ثم استيقظت" (مز 3: 5). ويقول إشعياء: "استيقظوا يا سكان التراب" (٢٦: ١٩). ويقول الرب عن ابنة رئيس المجمع: "الصبية لم تمت ولكنها نائمة" (مت ٩: ٢٤). وعن لعازر يقول لتلاميذه:  "لعازر حبيبنا قد نام، لكني أذهب لأوقظه"(يو ١١: ١١)   .] 

إنه يدعو الأموات بالراقدين، لأن نفوسهم قد تمتعت بالقيامة من الأموات خلال دفنهم مع السيد المسيح في المعمودية، فلا سلطان للموت عليها. إنها في حالة رقادٍ أو نومٍ مؤقت إلى يوم الرب العظيم، حيث تستيقظ أجسادهم لتتمتع بالمجد. فتشارك النفس إكليلها ويحيا الإنسان في أمجاد الحياة الأبدية. إن كان الموت راحة ورقادًا، فإن القيامة هي الحياة. لذلك يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [الراحة حسنة، لكن الحياة أفضل، لهذا يسأل الرسول القيامة لمن هو في راحة ليكون في الحياة، قائلاً: "استيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيضيء لك المسيح" (أف 5: ١٤).]

ثانياً: ما دام الموت رقادًا فإنه يليق بنا ألا نحزن بلا رجاء من جهة الراقدين كمن هم بلا إيمان

 لقد بكى السيد المسيح عندما خرت مريم عند قدميه قائلة: "يا سيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت أخي" (يو ١١: 3٢)، حتى "قال اليهود: أنظروا كيف كان يحبه". لقد قدس السيد ببكائه مشاعرنا البشرية، فنشارك المتألمين آلامهم، ونشعر بالشوق نحو أحبائنا الراقدين، لكن في رجاء حيّ أننا نلتقي معهم.

يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [ليس كل بكاء ينبع عن عدم إيمان أو ضعف. فالحزن الطبيعي شيء، وحزن عدم الثقة شيء آخر. هناك فارق كبير بين الاشتياق إلى ما فقدناه والنحيب (بيأس) على ما فقدناه. هذا ويلاحظ أنه ليس الحزن فقط يسبب دموعًا وإنما للفرح أيضًا دموعه.] وكتب القديس باسيليوس الكبير إلى كنيسة بارنوسيوس شمال كبادوكية مؤكدًا لهم أن الرسول لم ينزع عنا بكلماته هذه مشاعرنا نحو الراقدين، إنما يحذرنا من الاستسلام للحزن، إذ يقول: [لست أعني بهذا أننا نكون بلا إحساس نحو الخسارة التي لحقت بنا وإنما ألا نستسلم لحزننا.
أما سرّ عدم استسلامنا للحزن فهو رجاؤنا الذي يتخطى حدود هذه الحياة الزمنية ليرى المؤمن الأبدية معلنة في داخله وكما يقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير: [لو حُصر رجاء المسيحيين في حدود هذه الحياة لكان نصيبنا مرًا بحقٍ، إذ يحصر في الجسد قبل الأوان (أوان الأبدية)، أما إن كانت لهم محبة الله وتعتزل نفوسهم قيود الجسد، فإنهم يحسبون ذلك بداية الحياة الحقيقية، فلماذا تحزن كمن لا رجاء لهم؟ إذن فلتسترح ولا تسقط تحت متاعبك وإنما لتظهر نفسك أسمى من المتاعب ومترفع فوقها].
ثالثا: يقول الرسول: "لأنه إن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع مات وقام، فكذلك الراقدون بيسوع سيحضرهم الله أيضًا معه" [١٤].
 يسمي الرسول الأموات بالراقدين بيسوع، أي أنهم يحملون السيد في داخلهم، لهذا لا يقوى الموت عليهم. في داخلهم "القيامة" (يو ١١: ٢٥) ذاته وإن ماتوا حسب الجسد لكنهم يقومون بالمسيح الساكن فيهم، القيامة ليست بغريبةٍ عنهم ولا بعيدة وإنما في داخلهم، عاملة في أجسادهم كما في نفوسهم.

يقول القديس كبريانوس: [يقول الرسول (عن غير المؤمنين) أنهم يحزنون على رحيل أصدقائهم بلا رجاء، أما نحن فنعيش في رجاء، ونؤمن بالله ونثق أننا نسكن في المسيح الذي تألم عنا وقام، ونقوم به وفيه، فلماذا لا نريد الرحيل من هذه الحياة، بل ننتحب ونحزن على أصدقائنا عند رحيلهم كما لو كانوا مفقودين، بينما السيد المسيح نفسه ربنا وإلهنا يشجعنا قائلاً: "أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حيًا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد" (يو ١١: ٢٥). إن كنا نؤمن بالمسيح فلنؤمن بكلماته ومواعيده أننا لن نموت إلى الأبد. لنأتِ إليه بثقة أكيدة وفرح هذا الذي به نغلب ونملك إلى الأبد.

رابعًا: يعلن الرسول عن قيامة الراقدين ومجدهم قائلاً: "سيحضرهم الله أيضًا معه" [١٤].
 هذا هو سرّ مجدهم وكرامتهم أنهم سيكونون معه، وهو يكون معهم وفي وسطهم

 لقد سمع القديس يوحنا الحبيب صوتًا من السماء يصف الحياة الأبدية، قائلاً: "هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس، وهو سيسكن معهم، وهم يكونون له شعبًا، والله نفسه يكون معهم إلهًا لهم" (رؤ ٢١ : ٣). وفي حديث يوجهه القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم لمن مات ابنه، يقول: [حينما تطلب ابنك، ابحث عنه حيث يوجد الملك، وحيث يوجد جيش الملائكة. لا تطلبه في القبر على الأرض، لئلا بينما يكون هو مرتفعًا في الأعالي تبقى أنت زاحفًا على الأرض.]

خامسًا: يتحدث الرسول عن لقاء الراقدين والأحياء، قائلاً

 "فإننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة الرب، أننا نحن الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب لا نسبق الراقدين، لأن الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله سوف ينزل من السماء، والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولاً. ثم نحن الأحباء الباقين سنُخطف جميعًا معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء. وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب. لذلك عزوا بعضكم بعضًا بهذا الكلام" [١٥- ١٨].

لقد أراد الرسول أن يظهر بأن القيامة ليست بالأمر الصعب على الله، فإن الذي يختطف الأحياء لملاقاته في السحب يستطيع أيضًا أن يقيم الأموات ليكون لهم ذات النصيب.

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [أن قول الرسول: "نحن الأحياء الباقين" لا يقصد بها الرسول نفسه والجيل المعاصر له، وإنما قصد المؤمنين الذين يبقون حتى يوم مجيئه. أما قوله "نحن" فعلامة الوحدة في الكنيسة، ما يتحقق مع أولاده الذين يكونون أحياء في ذلك الحين يحسبه الرسول كأنه يتحقق معه.

يتساءل القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إن كان (السيد) نازلاً، فلماذا نختطف نحن إلى فوق (في السحب)؟ من أجل الكرامة! فإنه عندما يدخل ملك مدينة ما يخرج إليه أصحاب الكرامة لملاقاته، أما المدانون فيبقون في الداخل ينتظرون القاضي. عند مجيء أب حنون يأخذ أولاده الحقيقيين ومن هم مستحقون أن يكونوا كأولاد في مركبة ليخرجوا وينظروه ويقبلونه، أما الخدم المخطئون فييبقون في الداخل، هكذا نُحمل نحن في مركبة أبينا (السحب): فقد أُخد هو في السحابة (أع ١: ٩) ونحن أيضًا نختطف في السحب. أنظروا أية كرامة هذه! إنه ينزل إلينا فنصعد نحن لملاقاته! ما أعظمها غبطة أن نكون نحن معه
يرى القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص أن اختطاف المؤمنين على السحاب لكي يلتقوا بالسيد القادم إليهم ويكونوا معه إلى الأبد، إنما هو علامة التغيير الذي يتم في أجسادنا، فتتحول من الفساد الذي كان يمثل ثقلاً يجتذبها إلى الأرض إلى عدم الفساد، فترتفع خفيفة منطلقة إلى السحب لملاقاة الرب. إنه يقول: [عندما يُسمع بوق القيامة الذي ييقظ الأموات، ويحول الذين هم أحياء إلى شكل الذين تمتعوا بالتغيير الخاص بالقيامة أي إلى عدم الفساد، فلا يعود يكون وزن الجسد ثقيلاً ينزل بهم إلى الأرض، إنما يرتفعون إلى أعلى في الهواء كقول الرسول]. 

وفي موضع آخر يقول: [ما حدث لناسوت المسيح إنما هو منحة عامة مقدمة للبشرية كلها. فإننا إذ نرى فيه ثقل الجسد الذي بحسب الطبيعة ينجذب نحو الأرض، قد صعد في السماوات خلال الهواء نؤمن بكلمات الرسول أننا نحن أيضًا نُختطف في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء. 

وللقديس أغسطينوس فكر مشابه، إذ يقول: [إننا سنكون ليس بلا أجساد عندما نُوجد مع الرب على الدوام، لكن إذ تكون الأجساد غير قابلة للفساد فإنها لا تثقل على نفوسنا. إن تطلعنا بدقة فإننا نجد نفوسنا لا تلتصق بالأجساد بل الأجساد تلتصق بنفوسنا ونحن (نفوسنا) نلتصق بالله​*


----------



## amselim (10 يونيو 2009)

> أن اختطاف المؤمنين على السحاب لكي يلتقوا بالسيد القادم إليهم ويكونوا معه إلى الأبد، إنما هو علامة التغيير الذي يتم في أجسادنا، فتتحول من الفساد الذي كان يمثل ثقلاً يجتذبها إلى الأرض إلى عدم الفساد،



وَكُلُّ مَنْ عِنْدَهُ هذَا الرَّجَاءُ بِهِ، يُطَهِّرُ نَفْسَهُ كَمَا هُوَ طَاهِرٌ.

 أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا». آمِينَ. تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ.

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا مارثا 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

amselim قال:


> وَكُلُّ مَنْ عِنْدَهُ هذَا الرَّجَاءُ بِهِ، يُطَهِّرُ نَفْسَهُ كَمَا هُوَ طَاهِرٌ.
> 
> أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا». آمِينَ. تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ.
> 
> شكرا للموضوع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مارثا
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2009)

> إنه يدعو الأموات بالراقدين، لأن نفوسهم قد تمتعت بالقيامة من الأموات خلال دفنهم مع السيد المسيح في المعمودية، فلا سلطان للموت عليها. إنها في حالة رقادٍ أو نومٍ مؤقت إلى يوم الرب العظيم، حيث تستيقظ أجسادهم لتتمتع بالمجد. فتشارك النفس إكليلها ويحيا الإنسان في أمجاد الحياة الأبدية. إن كان الموت راحة ورقادًا، فإن القيامة هي الحياة. لذلك يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [الراحة حسنة، لكن الحياة أفضل، لهذا يسأل الرسول القيامة لمن هو في راحة ليكون في الحياة، قائلاً: "استيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيضيء لك المسيح" (أف 5: ١٤).]



*ميرسى كتيررر حبيبتى
موضوع رااائع جداااااااااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> ​
> *ميرسى كتيررر حبيبتى
> موضوع رااائع جداااااااااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## mero_engel (12 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل حبيبتي *
*تسلم ايدك مارثا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل حبيبتي *
> *تسلم ايدك مارثا*
> *ربنا يباركك*​










​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 يونيو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> ​
> *ميرسى كتيررر حبيبتى
> موضوع رااائع جداااااااااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## عبير الورد (29 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا
الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## salimhadadd (30 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا وهايل الرب يبارك خدمتك ,
موضوعك متكامل يفرح الانسان به ويعطيه
المعرفة حول رجائنا في المسيح , الرب 
يبارك حياتك وتحياتي لك,,


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يوليو 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك



اشكرك عبير لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 يوليو 2014)

salimhadadd قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا وهايل الرب يبارك خدمتك ,
> موضوعك متكامل يفرح الانسان به ويعطيه
> المعرفة حول رجائنا في المسيح , الرب
> يبارك حياتك وتحياتي لك,,





*اشكرك لمرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مارس 2015)

kalimooo قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك




*
اشكرك كليمو للمرور الجميل 
الرب يباركك​*


----------

